# Bald Point pier fishing



## SWGADAWG (Aug 1, 2014)

Was  thinking of taking a trip down to Bald Point State Park this weekend.  I've fished there before as well as under the Panacea bridge.    I se lots of fish but catch very few.  Anyone got any tips?


----------



## diamondback (Aug 3, 2014)

Most of that area is too shallow ,especially under the bridge.if you go to bald point fish the oyster bars with gold spoons or top water like baby spooks or oneknockers in bone colors.you may catch reds or trout.a Cajun thunder rig will catch a few too.
 There is a big public pier on the other side on the bay on the way back to mashes sands.i haven't fished it before but have a friend that caught a big black drum a couple weeks ago using blue crab for bait.black drum are thick in that area and a half a blue crab fished on bottom will usually get bit.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 4, 2014)

was there 2 weeks ago surf fishing, caught whiting,reds,trout,black drum,sting rays,and sharks.

 some pretty nice size sharks close to the beach, we got broke off 4 times and spooled(sp) twice.

here is a pic of one of the smaller sharks we got in 

use pin fish or cut whiting or lady fish.

the water is not to shallow there but it is shallow water compared to most other areas, check the high/low tide times, low tide can be very tough to fish there. 

(we fished high and low tides and the best bite was on the incoming high tide)


----------

